# Colnago ID help?



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I stumbled across an old Colnago frameset while emptying out a family member's basement. It's too small for me (54 cm) and so I will likely be slogging it off on e-bay along with some other nice tidbits but would like to get a good description up. The model name is Colnago Decor but I'm slightly confused since many Masters and master olympics are also labeled "Decor" -- see the auctions below -- the paint and tubeset of my frame seems identical to the first two Master Olympics and the Columbus decal seems identical to the one in the 3rd auction for the Master Piu -- and the tubeset looks identical as well.... slightly confused.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-MASTER-...212503187QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Master-...215631330QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-Master-...215729709QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've posted some pictures below -- any help dating and better naming this model? If it helps, this model was made for the European market (France) and has the Gilco fluted tubing on the top, down and seat tubes. The spacing is 130mm. I'm guessing early 90's and something more than the standard US-marketed Decor frameset that, as I understand it, had a round seat-tube. The serial number on the RR dropout is difficult to read.

Thanks for any insight you might give.

A+

Philippe


----------



## arvid (Jan 24, 2006)

*No old Colnago frame seems to be the same, but...*

Hence the tubing and the colour scheme, i would say it is a Master Light. Take a look at these pictures: https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-94/col2.jpg


----------

